# wrinkled grass blades



## Sandy Soil (Mar 26, 2019)

never seen this before?

i think the grass is P Triv but never seen the wrinkled blades before


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

old age? :lol:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I know that is characteristic of poa A, but I'm not sure about triv.


----------

